# Rew



## dwayne1618 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi,

Will the REW works for 7.1 channels and compatible for digital out.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

REW is channel-count agnostic. It's a measurement and analysis tool only, typically used on one channel at a time. Of course, using it properly is a bit deeper than just that. 

As to digital out, that would be a function of your PC's sound output capabilities, and REW's ability to utilize them fully.


----------

